# معجم الحركات الإسلامية



## ابن سينا (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
لم يظهر مصطلح الحركة الإسلامية إلا بعد أن هُدمت دولة الإسلام ولم يعد حكم الله يطبق على الأرض,فانقطع العهد بين الإسلام والعباد وأصبحت القوانين والأحكام الوضعية هي المتحكمة في رقاب الناس,وتشرذمت الدولة الإسلامية إلى دول ودويلات,وسيطرت الدول الغربية على هذه الدول وبسطت هيمنتها عليها,فاضطهدت العباد وسرقت البلاد .
وبعد غفلة وسبات بدأ المسلمون يفكرون في إزالة هذه الهيمنة وكسر هذه القيود ,فوجدوا أنه لا بد أن تقوم حركات تسعى لنهضة الأمة وتأخذ بيدها في مسيرتها نحوالنهضة,فقامت حركات قومية وإسلامية, فأما الحركات القومية فقد جعلت العنصر العربي هو الأساس ومركز عملها فدعت إلى نهضة عربية قومية والتي سرعان ما بان عوارها وغموضها وضيق أفقها.
والحركات الإسلامية في العالم الإسلامي قامت على محاور مختلفة , وكل حركة فسرت الإسلام ودعت إلى إعادته إلى واقع الحياة من منطلقات متنوعة مختلفة بل ومتباينة فتعددت هذه الحركات وتنوعت طرقها وأساليبها .
أُطلق على الجمعيات والتجمعات والأحزاب الإسلامية "الحركات " من باب المجاز وذلك لأن هذه الجمعيات والتجمعات والأحزاب لا تكتمل ولا تتم إلا في مجموعة من الناس لهم أفكار موحدة ومشاعر موحدة ونظام موحد _وإن اختفت في بعض الحركات وتذبذبت في بعضها الأخر_وفي الإجتماع تنتقل من واحد إلى أخر ومن جزء إلى جزء أخر من البلاد, فأطلقت من هذا الباب .
وهذه الحركات يمكن تقسيمها من حيث عملها إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية وهي:
1.حركات إسلامية دعوية
2.حركات إسلامية جهادية
3.حركات إسلامية سياسية.
الحركات الدعوية​هذه الحركات قامت على أساس روحي بحت وكانت دعوتها إلى الأخلاق بالوعظ والإرشاد ,وركزت على أمور العبادات أكثر من تركيزها على العمل لنهضة الأمة كأمة تتكون من أناس وأفكار ومشاعر ونظام.
من أولى الحركات الدعوية "جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية" وهي من الحركات السلفية وأسسها الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي وبمشاركة كل من الشيخ محمد عبد الوهاب البنا، محمد صالح الشريف، عثمان صباح الخير، حجازي فضل عبد الحميد,وكان هذا في عام 1926وأنشأ مجلة "الهدي النبوي",ويبدو أن هدفها كان التصدي للصوفية وبسط امتداد السلفية والدليل هو فتحها مكتبات وإنشاء مطبعة السنة المحمدية لنشر كتب السلف وبوجه خاص كتب ابن تيمية وابن القيم ,إلا أن الجمعية أصابها فتور وضعف مما أدى إلى تجمدها فترة طويلة من الزمن حتى جاء الشيخ "رشاد الشافعي" وهو الشيخ محمد عبد المجيد الشافعي المولود في عام 1919والذي يعتبر المؤسس الثاني للجماعة وأعاد الدجماعة إلى سابق عهدها من النشاط في عهد الرئيس المصري أنور السادات , وكان هذا في عام 1975 فأصدر العدد الأول من مجلة "التوحيد" لتكون بديلاً عن مجلة "الهدي النبوي"، وتولى هو رئاسة تحريرها، ثم الشيخ عنتر حشاد، ومن بعده تولى الشيخ أحمد فهمي رئاسة تحريرها. ومن ثم عاد نشاط الجماعة إلى سابق عهده، وزاد عدد أتباعها وكثرت عدد الفروع المنتسبة إليها.
وفتحت فروعًا لها في أكثر بلاد المسلمين,في السودان وإريتريا وليبيريا وتشاد وإثيوبيا وجنوب أفريقيا وبعض الدول الأفريقية، وكذلك بعض الدول الآسيوية مثل: تايلاند وسيرلانكا، وفي كل دولة تقريباً يوجد للجماعة مركز تتبعه فروع موزعة على المناطق والأقاليم إلا أنه لكل جماعة قيادة مستقلة في كل دولة مع أنه يجمعهم جميعاً منهج واحد,إلا أنها في السودان لها أكثر انتشارذلك لوجود الطرق الصوفية الكثيرة ,وهذا يبين هدفهم الأول وهو التصدي للصوفية والبدع كما يقولون.
أعمالهم وأهدافهم:​جاء في لائحة الجماعة فيما يتعلق بالأهداف العامة واستراتيجية العمل: 
ـ توثيق روابط الإخاء والتضامن بين الجماعة والجمعيات الإسلامية الأخرى. 
ـ التعاون مع مختلف الهيئات العلمية والثقافية على إحياء التراث الإسلامي. 
ـ تنشئة الشباب تنشئة دينية وثقافية واجتماعية.


----------



## ابن سينا (27 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الإخوان المسلمون​لقد كانت جماعة "الإخوان المسلمون" في بدايتها دعوية بحتة حيث بدأ المؤسس حسن البنا _رحمه الله_ نشاطه الدعوي بين الناس في المقاهي وبين عمال قناة السويس حتى عام 1928 فأنشأ النواة الأولى للجماعة.
وانتقل بعدها المؤسس إلى القاهرة ومعه قادتها,وبدأ نشاطها يتكثف فأسس في عام 1933 جريدة"الإخوان المسلمون" الأسبوعية واختير الأستاذ محب الدين الخطيب مديراً لها، ثم صدرت النذير في 1938,ثم الشهاب 1947... وتوالت المجلات والجرائد الإخوانية.
تكونت أول هيئة تأسيسية للحركة عام 1941 من مائة عضو اختارهم الشيخ حسن البنا بنفسه.
وبعد دخول اليهود فلسطين بدأ نشاط الجماعة السياسي والعسكري واشتركت الجماعة في القتال حيث بعثت قوات خاصة كما قال كامل الشريف في كتابه"الإخوان المسلمون في حرب فلسطين".
وبعد إغتيال المؤسس حسن البنا في عام 1949 أُختير المستشار حسن الهضيبي مرشدًا عامًا للجماعة .
مناطق تواجدها ونفوذها​بدأت الجماعة في الإسماعيلية ومنها إلى القاهرة وانتقلت إلى كافة نواحي مصر ,ووصل نفوذها باقي الدول العربية والإسلامية ,وصار لها وجود قوي في سوريا وفلسطين والأردن ولبنان والعراق واليمن والسودان وغيرها.. كما أن لها أتباعاً في معظم أنحاء العالم اليوم.
أهدافها وأعمالها​إن الإخوان المسلمين حركة إسلامية ، هدفها تحكيم الكتاب والسنَّة، وتطبيق شريعة الله في شتى مناحي الحياة، والوقوف بحزم أمام سياسة فصل الدين عن الدنيا، ووقف المد العلماني، والعمل لإعلاء كلمة الله في الأرض، من خلال حركة عالمية تبعد عن مواطن الخلاف وتكوِّن الشباب عبر هذه الدعوة ، لإصلاح أنفسهم وبيئاتهم وحكوماتهم، أملاً في إعادة الكيان الدولي للأمة الإسلامية.


----------



## ابن سينا (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
جماعة التبليغ والهجرة​هذه الحركة أكثر ما قامت على الوعظ والإرشاد,وتقوم دعوتها على تبليغ فضائل الإسلام لكل من تستطيع الوصول إليه، ملزمةً أتباعها بأن يقتطع كل واحد منهم جزءً من وقته لتبليغ الدعوة ونشرها بعيداً عن التشكيلات الحزبية والقضايا السياسية، ويلجأ أعضاؤها إلى الخروج للدعوة ومخالطة المسلمين في مساجدهم ودورهم ومتاجرهم ونواديهم، وإلقاء المواعظ والدروس والترغيب في الخروج معهم للدعوة. وينصحون بعدم الدخول في جدل مع المسلمين أو خصومات مع الحكومات.
أسسها الشيخ محمد إلياس الكاندهولي في الهند,والشيخ ولد في كاندهلة وهي قرية من قرى سهارنفور بالهند,وفيها تلقى تعليمه وانتقل بعدها إلى دهلي حيث مدرسة ديوبند الحنفية المذهب في الهند وهي أكبر مدرسة للأحناف في شبة القارة الهندية.
ويبدو أن هذه الجماعة تأسست في بداية القرن العشرين,حيث بايع الشيخ محمد إلياس شيخه الشيخ رشيد احمد الكنكوهي المتوفي عام 1905.
الأفكار والمعتقدات​ـ قرر المؤسس لهذه الجماعة ستة مبادئ جعلها أساس دعوته، ويحصرون الحديث فيها في مؤتمراتهم وبياناتهم العامة:
ـ الكلمة الطيبة (لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله).
ـ إقامة الصلوات ذات الخشوع.
ـ العلم والذكر.
ـ إكرام المسلمين.
ـ الإخلاص.
وتقوم طريقتهم على :​تنتدب مجموعة منهم نفسها لدعوة أهل بلد ما، حيث يأخذ كل واحد منهم فراشاً بسيطاً وما يكفيه من الزاد والمصروف على أن يكون التقشف هو السمة الغالبة عليه.
ـ عندما يصلون إلى البلد أو القرية التي يريدون الدعوة فيها ينظمون أنفسهم أولاً بحيث يقوم بعضهم بتنظيف المكان الذي سيمكثون فيه، وآخرون يخرجون متجولين في أنحاء البلدة والأسواق والحوانيت، ذاكرين الله داعين الناس لسماع الخطبة أو (البيان) كما يسمونه.
ـ إذا حان موعد البيان التقوا جميعاً لسماعه، وبعد انتهاء البيان يطالبون الحضور بالخروج في سبيل الله، وبعد صلاة الفجر يقسّمون الناس الحاضرين إلى مجموعات يتولى كل داعية منهم مجموعة يعلمهم الفاتحة وبعض من قصار السور. حلقات حلقات. ويكررون ذلك عدداً من الأيام.
ـ قبل أن تنتهي إقامتهم في هذا المكان يحثون الناس للخروج معهم لتبليغ الدعوة، حيث يتطوع الأشخاص لمرافقتهم يوماً أو ثلاثة أيام أو أسبوعاً... أو شهراً.... كل بحسب طاقته وإمكاناته ومدى تفرغه تحقيقاً لقوله تعالى: (كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس).
والعدد الأمثل للخروج أن يكون يوماً في الأسبوع وثلاثة أيام في الشهر وأربعين يوماً في السنة وأربعة أشهر في العمر كله.
ـ يرفضون إجابة الدعوة إلى الولائم التي توجه إليهم من أهل البلدة أو الحي؛ حتى لا ينشغلوا بغير أمور الدعوة والذكر، وليكون عملهم خالصاً لوجه الله تعالى.
ـ لا يتعرضون إلى فكرة (إزالة المنكرات) معتقدين بأنهم الآن في مرحلة إيجاد المناخ الملائم للحياة الإسلامية، وأن القيام بهذا العمل قد يضع العراقيل في طريقهم وينفّر الناس منهم. 
ـ يعتقدون بأنهم إذا أصلحوا الأفراد فرداً فرداً فإن المنكر سيزول من المجتمع تلقائياً.
ـ إن الخروج والتبليغ ودعوة الناس هي أمور لتربية الداعية ولصقله عملياً؛ إذ يحس بأنه قدوة وأن عليه أن يلتزم بما يدعو الناس إليه.
ـ يرون بأن التقليد في المذاهب واجب ويمنعون الاجتهاد معللين ذلك بأن شروط المجتهد الذي يحق له الاجتهاد مفقودة في علماء هذا الزمان.
من أشهر رجالهم:​1. الشيخ عبدالرحيم شاه الديوبندي التبليغي: قضى مدة كبيرة في أمر التبليغ مع الشيخ محمد إلياس ومع ابنه الشيخ محمد يوسف من بعده.
2ـ الشيخ احتشام الحسن الكاندهلوي: زوج أخت محمد إلياس ومعتمده الخاص، قضى مدة طويلة من حياته في قيادة الجماعة ومرافقة الشيخ المؤسس.
3ـ الأستاذ أبو الحسن علي الحسني الندوي: مدير دار العلوم لندوة العلماء لكهنو الهند، وهو كاتب إسلامي كبير على صلة وثيقة بالجماعة. 
4ـ الشيخ محمد يوسف الكاندهلوي 1335هـ / 1917 ــ1965م وهو ابن الشيخ محمد إلياس وخليفته من بعده، ولد في دهلي، تنقل كثيراً في طلب العلم أولاً، وفي نشر الدعوة ثانياً، زار السعودية عدة مرات حاجاً، والباكستان بشطريها، كانت وفاته في لاهور، نقل جثمانه بعدها ليدفن بجانب والده في نظام الدين بدهلي.
5ـ ألف الشيخ أماني الأخبار وهو شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي، وكتابه الشهير حياة الصحابة كما خلّـف ولداً اسمه الشيخ محمد هارون يسير على منهجه وطريقته.
6ـ الشيخ محمد زكريا الكاندهلوي 1315ـ 1364هـ وهو ابن عم الشيخ محمد يوسف وزوج أخته، وهو الذي أشرف على تربيته وتوجيهه، ويصفونه بأنه ريحانة الهند وبركة العصر، كان شيخ الحديث والمشرف الأعلى لجماعة التبليغ، وليس له نشاط في صفوف الجماعة حالياً.
7ـ الشيخ محمد يوسف البنوري: مدير المدرسة العربية بنيوتاون كراتشي وشيخ الحديث فيها، ومدير مجلة شهرية بالأوردية، ومن كبار علماء ديوبند وجماعة التبليغ.
8ـ المولوي غلام غوث الهزاردي: من علماء الجماعة، كان عضواً في البرلمان المركزي.
9ـ المفتي محمد شفيع الحنفي: وهو (المفتي الأعظم بباكستان) كان مديراً لمدرسة دار العلوم لاندهي كراتشي، وخليفة (حكيم الأمة) أشرف علي التهاوني، ومن علماء جماعة التبليغ.
10ـ الشيخ منظور أحمد النعماني: من علماء الجماعة، ومن أصحاب الشيخ زكريا، وصديق للأستاذ أبي الحسن الندوي، ومن علماء ديوبند.
11ـ إنعام الحسن: هو الأمير الثالث للجماعة إذ تولاها بعد وفاة الشيخ محمد يوسف وما يزال في منصبه إلى الآن، كان صديقاً للشيخ محمد يوسف في دراسته ورحلاته فهما متقاربان في السن متماثلان في الحركة والدعوة.


----------



## ابن سينا (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم


الحركة الإسلامية السودانية​
لقد أثرت على نشأة الحركة الإسلامية السودانية عوامل منها:
1.جماعات وجمعيات إسلامية مثل "الإخوان المسلمون" والتي أُسست في السودان على يد الشيخ علي طالب الله بأمر من المؤسس حسن البنا.
2.تأثر مجموعة من الطلاب السودانيين الذين كانوا يدرسون في مصر بالحركات الإسلامية الدعوية,أبرزهم صادق عبد الله عبد الماجد الذي التحق بالحركة في عام 1946، وجمال السنهوري الذي التحق بالحركة عام 1940.
3.رد فعل مجموعة من الطلاب السودانيين في السودان على إنتشار الأخطبوط الأحمر( المد الشيوعي) فأنشأوا حركة إسلامية دعوية تصد الزحف الأحمر,واختاروا في مطلع ظهور اسم "حركة التحرير الإسلامي" علما عليهم، ومن هؤلاء المفكر بابكر كرار -رحمه الله- والأستاذ محمد يوسف محمد، والطيب صالح الروائي المعروف صاحب رواية (موسم الهجرة إلى الشمال).
وكان أكثر العوامل تأثيرًا هم "الإخوان المسلمون",فقد قررت هذه التيارات حسم خيارها التنظيمي وموقفها من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عبر مؤتمر جامع اشتهر بمسمى مؤتمر العيد في العام 1954م، و قرروا فيه تسمية الحركة رسميا باسم الإخوان المسلمين، وانتخبت لها قيادة جديدة على رأسها أمين عام، واختير محمد خير عبد القادر لولاية هذا المنصب.
وكان أول عمل سياسي رسمي للحركة الإسلامية السودانية المطالبة باستقلال السودان، وعقب الاستقلال الوطني قادت الحركة -بقيادة الأستاذ الرشيد الطاهر بكر- حملة ضخمة للمناداة بدستور إسلامي للسودان من "الجبهة الإسلامية للدستور" ونظمت حملة لحشد الدعم السياسي والشعبي لفكرة الدستور الإسلامي.
وفي منتصف الستينات كونت الحركة " جبهة الميثاق" ونصبت الدكتور حسن الترابي (مسئول المكتب السياسي للجماعة وقتها) رئيسا لجبهة الميثاق من أجل المطالبة بتطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية، وشاركت الجبهة في انتخابات عام 1965 حيث كسبت عددا قليلا من المقاعد في البرلمان، ولكنها استطاعت حشد الدعم والتأييد لمشروع الدستور الإسلامي في البرلمان حتى أوشكت على الإجازة لولا انقلاب الرئيس جعفر النميري في 1969م.

الأفكار والمعتقدات​
هي في واقعها حركة إسلامية، أخذت جميع أفكارها الأصولية من حركة الإخوان المسلمين، وتربى أفرادها على مؤلفات الأستاذ البنا، وسيد قطب، ومحمد الغزالي، وأبو الأعلى المودودي، وفكرها مرتبط بالهوية الإسلامية، والبعد عن الانتماء إلى الولاءات الأخرى,وتدعولإحياء مجد الإسلام، وذلك بإتمام الدين وإقامة جوانبه التي أُميتت أو ضعفت،وهي ترحب بالنظام الديمقراطي التعددي على عِلاَّته.


----------



## فاتح روما (1 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم إبن سينا ووفق الله كل من عمل على تحكيم شرعه وإعادة دينه 
وفرج الله عن الإخوان المكروبين وفك سجنهم وأعادهم إلى أهلهم سالمين وعجل بفرجه القريب أمين أمين أمين


----------



## ابن سينا (2 أبريل 2009)

فاتح روما قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم إبن سينا ووفق الله كل من عمل على تحكيم شرعه وإعادة دينه
> وفرج الله عن الإخوان المكروبين وفك سجنهم وأعادهم إلى أهلهم سالمين وعجل بفرجه القريب أمين أمين أمين



السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بك أخي فاتح روما...وجعلك الله فاتحها ببشارة سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام...وإنا لفاتحونها إن شاء الله وبإذنه.


----------



## ابن سينا (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم


حركة النهضة التونسية​
تعتبر حركة النهضة التونسية الأولى التي تمثل التيار الإسلامي في تونس,يرجع تاريخ تأسيسها في نهاية الستينات حيث انطلقت تحت اسم الجماعة الإسلامية سرًا ,وبدأت لقاءاتها السرية في عام 1972 بقيادة مؤسسيها: مدرس الفلسفة راشد الغنوشي والمحامي عبد الفتاح مورو وانضم إليهم لاحقا عدد من النشطاء من أبرزهم صالح كركر، حبيب المكني، علي العريّض.
بدأت الحركة مشوارها الدعوي من خلال إقامة حلقات في المساجد ومن خلال الانخراط بجمعيات المحافظة على القرآن الكريم, وفي عام 1974 أسست "مجلة المعرفة" التي أصبحت المنبر الفعلي للحركة وبث أفكارها. 
يعتبر راشد الغنوشي هو المؤسس الفعلي والمنظر للحركة,وهو من مواليد تونس ,ولد في قرية الحامة في جنوب تونس عام 1941,وتعلم الفلسفة في سوريا ,وعاد إلى البلاد ليدرس الفكر الإسلامي .
كان ناصري قومي في بداية حياته وعبد الناصر كان بالنسبة إليه بطلًا قوميًا ,ذكر في مقابلة له على قناة الجزيرة:"بالرغم إن أنا كنت مطرود من مصر الناصرية ولكن ذلك لما يؤثر في توجهي العام يعني عبد الناصر كان بالنسبة لي من المقدسات التي لا أتحمل فيها يعني أي نقد أو أي نيل، المهم إنه من خلال الحوارات التي دارت في الجامعة وقد كانت حوارات ساخنة بين التيار الإسلامي والتيار القومي يعني استقرت في نفسي قناعة أن البضاعة القومية التي يحملها بضاعة غير ذات عمق عمقها محدود مجرد شعارات يعني هل الأولوية للوحدة والحرية والاشتراكية بحيث الشعارات التي بين التيارين القومي والناصري نفس الشعارات مع اختلافها في الترتيب وبحكم الدراسة الفلسفية التي بدأتها يعني أخذنا نتجاوز موضوع الشعارات ونتعمق فيها فتبينا إنه هذه الشعارات ليس تحتها شيء كثير."اهـ
ويقول وفي عام 1966 بدأ التحول والإنتقال من العلمانية إلى الفكر الإسلامي.
ويعتبر اليوم السادس من حزيران من عام 1981 يوم الإعلان الرسمي عن الحركة عقب مؤتمر صحفي عقده الشيخ راشد الغنوشي وعبد الفتاح مورو,وأعلن فيه :
1. الرفض المبدئي للعلمانية‏
-2.ارتباط الحركة بقضية المسلمين في العالم أجمع.‏
-3.عدمإقرار قضية القومية العربية .‏
-4.اعتبار قضية فلسطين " ثمرة انحراف حضاري، وتحرير فلسطين يمر عبر تحرير الإنسانالعربي من الاستلاب، وإفراز أنظمة تعبر عن مصالح الجماهير" .
وتم تعيين كل من:
1.راشد الغنوشي:رئيساً‏
2.عبدالفتاح مورو : أميناً عاماً .‏
3.حماديالجبالي : مسؤولاً عن العلاقات السياسية .‏
4.الحبيب اللوز : مسؤولاً عن الدعوة .‏
5.الحبيب السويسي : مسؤول الإعلام

الأفكار والمعتقدات​
يمكننا أن نختصر أفكار ومعتقدات حركة النهضة من خلال ما فرزوه في المؤتمر الصحفي,حيث قالوا:"على أن " حركة الاتجاه الإسلامي " لا تقدم نفسها ناطقاً رسمياً باسم الإسلام فيتونس ولا تطمع يوماً في أن ينسب هذا اللقب إليها فهي مع إقرارها حق جميع التونسيينفي التعامل الصادق المسؤول مع الدين. ترى من حقها تبني تصور للإسلام يكون من الشمولبحيث يشكل الأرضية العقائدية التي منها تنبثق مختلف الرؤى الفكرية والاختياراتالسياسية و الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية التي تحدد هوية هذه الحركة وتضبط توجهاتهاالاستراتيجية ومواقفها الظرفية. وبهذا المعنى تكون " حركة الاتجاه الإسلامي " واضحةالحدود محددة المسؤولية غير ملزمة بكل صنوف التحركات والمواقف التي قد تبرز هناوهناك - الإيديولوجية ما يقع تبنيه منها بصورة رسمية - مهما أضفى أصحاب هذه التحركات على أنفسهم من براقع التدين ورفعوا رايات الإسلام " .


----------



## ابن سينا (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
جماعة الدعوة والإصلاح(إخوان إيران)​نعلم جميعًا أن إيران دولة شيعية وما أن نذكر إيران حتى يتبادر إلى أذهاننا الشيعة والمغالاة في التشيّع ,إلا أن إيران منذ أن دخلت الإسلام وهي سنية المذهب ونظرة فاحصة في تاريخ إيران نرى بوضوح حالها ووضعها قبل التشيّع:
في عام 21 هـ كانت موقعة نهاوند التي سميت فتح الفتوح ، وكانت موقعة حاسمة، لم تقم لدولة الساسانيين بعدها قائمة، فتحت بعدها أبواب إيران على مصاريعها أمام جند المسلمين، فأخذوا يسيطرون على الأقاليم الإيرانية المختلفة إقليما في أثر إقليم، حتى تمت للمجاهدين المسلمين السيطرة على جميع أنحاء إيران في سهولة ويسر، ودون مقاومة تذكر بعد أن تمزق جيش يزدجرد الثالث آخر ملوك كـانت الساسانيين ، إلى خراسان ومنها إلى مرو في إقليم ة ما وراء النهر في محاولة يائسة لجميع الجند، وانتهى أمره بالقتل في عام 31 هـ، فبعد هذا العام نهاية فعلية لزوال الدولة الساسانية، وإن كانت هذه الدولة قد زالت زوالا حقيقيا بعد موقعة نهاوند في عام 21هـ . وظلت الصبغة السنية غالبة على إيران في ظل الإسلام طيلة تسعة قرون أي حتى عام 907هـ.
وأما كيف تحولت إيران من السنة إلى الشيعة ؟ فقد حصل أن قام صفي الدين الأردبيلي وهو جد إسماعيل الصفوي بالخروج عن الدولة الإسلامية_العثمانية_ وكان قد أظهر التشيّع وجمع حوله أعوانًا وأنصارًا وفر إلى إيران,وقد استطاع إسماعيل الصفوي أن يدخل مدينة تبريز وينتصر على أهلها في عام 906هـ ، ويعلن قيام دولة جديدة سميت بالدولة الصفوية نسبة إلى جدّه الأكبر، فكانت هذه الدولة أول دولة شيعة إمامية تقوم بصبغة رسمية ، وتبسط نفوذها على سائر الأراضي الإيرانية وبعد عام 906هـ ، يعتبر بداية حقيقية لقيام الدولة الصفوية الشيعية ، فقد جلس إسماعيل الصفوي على العرش في مدينة تبريز ، واتخذ لقب الشاه أي الملك كما اتخذ هذه المدينة عاصمة لدولة الصفويين الشيعية .
أول عمل قام به إسماعيل الصفوي أن أعلن المذهب الشيعي الإمامي مذهب رسميا للدولة الصفوية في عام 907هـ لعموم إيران، وفعل كل ما في وسعه من قبل وتذبيح يفوق الوصف من أجل تنفيذ هذه الرغبة، ومن أسوأ ما قام به في أثناء حكمه أن أرسل مجموعة من المشاغبين ليدوروا بين الأحياء والأزقة، يقوموا بشتم الخفاء الراشدين، ولقد أطلق على تلك المجاميع أسم (برائت جويان ) المتبرئون من الخفاء الراشدين ، وعند ما يقوم أولئك بشتم أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وينبغي على كل سامع أن يردد العبارة التالية زد ولا تنقص أما الذي يمتنع عن تزداد العبارة، فيقومون بتقطيعه بما يملكون من سيوف وحرب ولم يكن أمام أهل فارس من جراء هذه الأعمال التعسفية إلا الهروب بدينهم ، أو قبول مذهب التشيع مكرهين .
وقد أثرت الدولة الصفوية على امتداد الإسلام إلى باقي دول العالم حتى قال أحد المستشرقين: لولا الصفويون في إيران لكنّا اليوم في فرنسا وبلجيكا وأوروبا نقرأ القرآن كالجزائريين .
واستمرت على هذا المذهب حتى أيامنا هذه ووقت ظهور الثورة الإيرانية على يد الخميني,وكان أهل السنة هم الأقلية وتجمعاتهم في إيران:خراسان,وكردستان,بلوشستان,منطقة طوالش وعنبران,تركمن صحراء, بندر عباس ( هرمز كان ),فارس ، مناطق عوض ، كله دار ،خونخ ، بيش ، بستك، جناح ، وغيره من مناطق لارستان بوشهر( خوزمستان): الواقع على حدود العراق والخليج العربي ,و ضواحي خلخال التابع لمحافظة أردبيل.
وبعد الثورة فرح المسلمون بقدومها ومنهم أهل السنة إلا أنهم لم يتمتعوا بالحقوق الدينية كما الأغلبية أهل الشيعة,إلا أنهم كانوا على اتصال مع أهل السنة خارج البلاد وخاصة مع "الإخوان المسملمين",فأسست مجموعة من الدعاة المتأثرين بالصحوة الإسلامية العالمية في أوساط أهل السنة والجماعة ، وعلى رأسهم الشيخ ناصر سبحاني في عام 1979 جماعة الدعوة والإصلاح في إيران, إن جماعة الدعوة والإصلاح مع كونها مستقلة في اتخاذ مواقفها وقراراتها، تلتزم بمبادئ حركة الإخوان المسلمين وثوابتها وتفتخر بانتمائها الفكريّ لها,حتى قيل فيهم أنهم"إخوان إيران",وهم مع هذا یعتبرون أنفسهم ملتزمین بالدستور الإيراني، وینشطون في إطار قوانين البلاد، آخذين في الاعتبار الخطوط الحمراء والحساسيات والنقاط الدقيقة لاستمرار وديمومة حياتهم التنظيمية.
والأمين العام للجماعة الآن هو الأستاذ عبد الرحمن البيراني ,وهو عضو الإتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين.

الأفكار والمعتقدات​
كونهم جزء من حركة الإخوان المسلمين فأفكارهم ومعتقداتهم هي نفس أفكار ومعتقدات "الإخوان المسلمين".

أبرز شخصياتها:

1.الشيخ ناصر سبحاني
2.ابراهيم مردوخي
3.عبد العزيز سليمي
4.أحمد بهرامي
5.مصطفى أربابي
6.لقمان ستودة


----------



## فاتح روما (4 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم ابن سينا 
أرى أن معظم الحركات الإسلاميه تنبثق عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ولا غرابه فى هذا فالإخوان هم أول من حمل هم إعادة الخلافه بعد سقوطها وإعادة تحكيم شرع الله وإحياء سنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فبارك الله فيهم وسدد خطاهم وثبت على الحق أقدامهم ونصرهم ونصر بهم
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا البحث الجميل


----------



## ابن سينا (4 أبريل 2009)

فاتح روما قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم ابن سينا
> أرى أن معظم الحركات الإسلاميه تنبثق عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ولا غرابه فى هذا فالإخوان هم أول من حمل هم إعادة الخلافه بعد سقوطها وإعادة تحكيم شرع الله وإحياء سنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
> فبارك الله فيهم وسدد خطاهم وثبت على الحق أقدامهم ونصرهم ونصر بهم
> وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا البحث الجميل



السلام عليكم
وجزاك الله خيرًا أخي فاتح روما...صحيح أن حركة الإخوان المسلمين هي الاصل والنبع لكثير من الحركات التي جاءت لاحقًا,ولكن بالنسبة إلى مسألة إعادة الخلافة فقد سبقهم إلى غيرهم وهم كانوا أصحاب حركة دعوية أكثر منها سياسية أو جهادية,وأول حركة -سياسية_ نادت إلى إعادة الخلافة هي حركة الشيخ العلامة الشيخ سعيد بيران رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس ووسع الله له في دار الخلد, وهو الشيخ سعيد بن محمود بن علي البالوي, نسبة إلى البالو في شمال كردستان حيث ولد هناك عام 1865,وكان صوفيًا من أتباع الطريقة النقشبندية, وهذا يدل على أن الصوفية ليست كلها خمول وذكر وطبول ,بل هي طريقة في التصدي للظلم والكفر وصد العدوان ,وكانت الصوفية في تركيا هي مرادف لكلمة الإسلام.
منذ اللحظة التي أعلن فيها الهالك آتاتورك الدولة التركية الحديثة_العلمانية_ وفي نفس العام الذي هُدمت فيه دولة الإسلام 1924 أعلن الشيخ رفضه للعلمانية والدولة التركية الحديثة ودعا المسلمين إلى التحالف لإعادة الخليفة ودولة الإسلام كما كانت فأسس حركة _لم يطلق عليها أي اسم معين,فعُرفت بحركة الشيخ سعيد بيران_والتف حوله الأعوان والأنصار من تركيا وغيرها من البلاد العربية والإسلامية,فكان حزبه هوالأول الذي دعا إلى إعادة الخلافة الإسلامية.إلا أن الهالك الغادر الطاغية الصنم لم يمهله بل حاربه حتى تمكن منه وأعدمه وبعض أعوانه, في عام 1925,إلا أن هذا لم يثن من أعوانه وأنصاره وخاصة أحظى أتباعه العلامة الشهير بديع الزمان سعيد النورسي، الذي أعلن بوضوح رفضه لمبادئ العلمانية الوقحة التي أتى بها أتاتورك، فنُفِي إلى مدينة نائية من مدن تركيا هي بوردو، ثم إلى مدينة أورفة، وظل في المنفى طيلة حياته حتى مماته، وذلك من سنة 1925م إلى سنة 1960م .


----------



## ابن سينا (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
الحركة الإسلامية في فلسطين 48​المقصود بفلسطين 48 هي المناطق التي احتلتها العصابات اليهودية في عام 1948 وأقامت دولة المسخ على أراضيها بمساعدة القوى الغربية وتواطؤ وتخاذل القوى العربية.
بعد أن أُحتلت أصبح سكانها الذين بقوا ولم يرحلوا ليوم عودة قريب_كما قيل لهم_ كالأيتام على مأدبة اللئام وأضيع من ضب ,وبدأت الدولة في تطبيق عملية الإندماج والذوبان على هؤلاء السكان من خلال:
1.عزلهم عن باقي سكان فلسطين_الضفة والقطاع_ ومنعهم من الإختلاط معهم.
2.فرض الثقافة الغربية واللغة العبرية 
3.منحهم بعض الحقوق وتطبيق نظام الإنخراط في الجيش الإسرائيلي.
4.نزعت كل اثار الحضارة الإسلامية ودمرت اسرائيل مئات القرى وأكثرية المدن العربية والأسلامية ،كما دمرت الألفي مسجد تقريبا وأزالت قدسية الباقي وحولتها الى كنس ومطاعم ونوادي ليلية ومصانع ومتاحف واسطبلات أغنام وأبقار وغير ذلك. حتى الحج حرمت منه الأقلية المسلمة حتى عام 1979.
إلا أن طبيعة تكوين الشعب الفلسطيني في تلك المناطق ,حيث منهم المسلمين والنصارى والدروز_85% مسلمون_ لم تجعل من هذه السياسة ناجحة في كل هذه الطبقات,فانخرط في الجيش الإسرائيلي طائفة الدروز وبعض بدو النقب .
مع كل هذه السياسات لم يتوان أهل فلسطين الداخل 48 عن حبهم لفلسطين وبقيت في نفوسهم بصيص امل في العودة والنصر وإخراج العدو المحتل,فهم كانوا يرون أهل الضفة والقطاع فتتوق نفوسهم لهم ,إلا أنه بعد حرب 1967 ماتت في نفوسهم ونفوس الفلسطينيين في الضفة والقطاع كل الآمال وتقطعت بهم كل السبل وأضيفت إلى قلوبهم حسرات ولوعات جديدة.
وبقي حال المسلمين على هذا النمط حتى عام 1972حيث بدأت الصحوة الإسلامية والوعي على ما يجري من أحداث وقد كان للشيخ عبدالله نمر درويش الدور الأكبر والفعّال في إحياء هذه الصحوة والوعي الإسلامي , وشيخنا عبدالله نمر هذا من أوائل أهل الداخل_48_ الذين درسوا الشريعة_بل هو الأول_ في نابلس وتخرج منها عام 1971,بدأ نشاطه الدعوي المنظم مستثمرا ما حصَّله من خلاصة العلم الشرعي والتأهيل الدعوي على أيدي نخبة من العلماء الأفاضل وقادة العمل الدعوي . فتح الله على يديه قلوبا لعدد كبير من الشباب والشيوخ ، وانطلق بهم يدعو الى الله على بصيرة في طول البلاد وعرضها ، في الجليل والمثلث والنقب .
ويعتبر هذا العام عام مولد الحركة الإسلامية في فلسطين 48 على يد الشيخ عبدالله نمر درويش في منطقة المثلث,والحركة الإسلامية في فلسطين 48 لا تمت لحركة الإخوان المسلمين بصله إلا أنها سارت على نفس النهج الدعوي.
واستمر الشيخ في دعوته ومسيرته ودخول أعضاء جدد حتى عام 1979عام النكسة للحركة حيث بدأتالسلطات الإسرائيلية بإعتقال قادة الحركة بتهمة التعامل مع عناصر ضد الدولة وتهديد أمن الدولة الإسرائيلية,وألقي القبض على الشيخ عبدالله نمر في عام 1981 ، وحُكم عليه بالسجن 4 سنوات، أمضى منها 3، وأفرج عنه عام 1984,ومع هذا استمرت الحركة الغسلامية في نشاطها بقيادة من نجا من حملة الإعتقال ومنهم الشيخ رائد صلاح والشيخ ابراهيم عبدالله.
وشاركت الحركة في انتخابات المجالس المحلية العربية منذ عام 1984، أما انتخابات الكنيست فقد رفضت الحركة الإسلامية في بداية الأمر المشاركة فيها؛ لأن ذلك يعني إضفاء الشرعية من قبلها على دولة إسرائيل.
وقد فازت الحركة في أول انتخابات محلية تشارك فيها برئاسة مجلس محلي "كفر برا"، وحصلت على تمثيل في عضوية مجلس كفر قاسم والطيبة، وفي الانتخابات المحلية التالية عام 1989 فازت الحركة الإسلامية برئاسة 5 سلطات محلية في كل من أم الفحم وكفر قاسم وجلجولية وراهط وكفر برا، وحصلت على عضوية بعض المجالس البلدية في الناصرة وكفر كنا والفريدس والطيبة والطيرة وقلنسوة.
واستمرت حتى عام 1996 بالنشاط غير المحدود والأمتداد الكبير تحت قيادة واحدة وموحدة أثبتت جدارتها في كل مجال .,وضع دستور الحركة الأسلامية التي تكفل بوضعه إضافة الى رئيس الحركة وقتها الشيخ عبدالله درويش ، كل من الشيخ رائد صلاح وكمال خطيب ، والذي بموجبة تم انتخاب مجلس شورى الحركة والذي تشكل من سبعة وعشرين عضواً.
وقبيل انتخابات 1996 وقعت تطورات سياسية في الحركة الإسلامية يمكن أن نطلق عليها "انشقاقا" في صفوف الحركة، بعد أن قام عبد الله نمر درويش بتأسيس ما سُمي "التيار المعتدل للحركة" الذي تحالف مع الحزب الديمقراطي العربي في وقت لاحق، وخاض انتخابات الكنيست الرابعة عشرة 1996 معه في قائمة واحدة.
ومنذ ذلك الحين انقسمت الحركة الإسلامية إلى 3 تيارات قوية مرتبطة بـ3 شخصيات قيادية، هي:
1.التيار الأول يمثله عبد الله نمر درويش، وهو تيار براجماتي (يعايش الواقع) يمتنع عن الاحتكاك بالسلطات، ويميل إلى الاندماج في الواقع الإسرائيلي؛ ولذلك فقد دفع هذا الاتجاه نحو المشاركة في الانتخابات عن طريق التصويت لمصلحة قائمة عربية حليفة. وهذا التيار أكثر وضوحا وعلانية في التعبير عن دعمه لعملية السلام واتفاق أوسلو، وذو علاقات قوية بالسلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية. 
2.التيار الثاني يقوده الشيخ رائد صلاح، وهو يقيم علاقات قوية بالحركات الإسلامية في الضفة والقطاع، وكان موقفه من الانتخابات العامة الإسرائيلية وسطًا بين رفض المشاركة فيها كحركة مع السماح لأنصار الحركة بالتصويت فيها لبناء قوة تصويت عربية، وقد حافظ هذا التيار على علاقات جيدة بالسلطات الإسرائيلية بعد أن أصبح يحكم العديد من البلديات كي يحصل على موارد لتمويل المشاريع التطويرية المحلية والخدمات. 
3.أما التيار الثالث فكان بقيادة الشيخ كمال الخطيب، وهو ذو مواقف علنية متشددة ضد المشاركة في الانتخابات الإسرائيلية. 
وقد انضم التياران الأخيران في حركة واحده أُطلق عليها "الحركة الإسلامية - الفرع الشمالي جناح الشيخ رائد"، أما التيار الأول فأصبح يحمل اسم "الحركة الإسلامية - الفرع الجنوبي جناح الشيخ إبراهيم صرصور".

الأفكار والمعتقدات​
على الرغم أنها حركة مستقلة عن الإخوان المسلمين إلا أن الأفكار والمبادئ هي ذاتها ,وهو يقولون عن أنفسهم:
1.حققت الحركة الأسلامية هدفها الأساسي وهو تجديد الطرح والخطاب الأسلامي بما يتلائم والظرف العيني الذي تحياه الأقلية المسلمة والعربية في اسرائيل ودعوة الناس الى هذا الطرح الجديد حيث فاقت استجابة الجماهير كل توقع . نحن بهذا المعنى جزء من تيار [الأحياء والتجديد ] ولسنا جزءا من تياري ( التقليد او التغريب ) . فهمنا التجديد على أنه فهم للواقع وللمتغيرات في الواقع السياسي والأجتماعي ، كما فهمناه فقها للأولويات والموازنات . فهمنا التجديد على انه ( حركة العقل ) في إطار من الضوابط والفهم العميق لمقاصد الشريعة العامة وليس دعوة الى الأنفلات والتسيب . فهمناه أيضا على أنه التفاعل الأيجابي بين عقول المسلمين وأحكام الدين الأزلية ، وهو تفاعل يتأثر بكمية المعارف في ضيقها واتساعها . فهمنا التجديد اخيرا على انه ( رد الشأن الظرفي الى محور الحق الثابت ، ورد الفعل الزماني الى المقصد اللانهائي ) .[ انظر كتابات الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي وسعيد حوّى وفتحي يكن الدعويه ] . 
•2.الأسلام الذي ندعو إليه : هو إسلام القرآن والسنة ، إسلام التبشير والرفق والتعارف والتسامح والجوهر والعمل والعطاء والأجتهاد والتجديد والأنضباط والوسطية ، اسلام الوحدة في الأمة ، إسلام إطلاق الحريات وتعدد الآراء ، الأسلام الذي ينكر الأستبداد ويرفض الدكتاتورية والتسلط ويؤمن بالشورى وتداول السلطة وحق الشعب في اختيار حاكمه دون تزويرأو قهر وإرهاب .. إسلام يؤمن بأن الثروة ملك الأمة وليست ملكا للحاكم ، والحاكم خادم للأمة وليس ذاتا مقدسة لا يرقى اليها النقد ولا تحتمل الخلع والأبعاد مهما طغت وبغت وأفسدت في الأرض ...اسلام يحض أهله على مقاومة المعتدين وتخليص الأرض المسلوبة وحماية الكرامة ويدعو الى التنمية في كل مجال والأبداع في كل اتجاه ... الأسلام الذي لا يرضى باقل من أن تاخذ الأمة دورها في صناعة الحياة وصياغة العالم على الحقيقة . الوضع العربي في الداخل الفلسطيني وتصور الحركة الأسلامية للحل .

أبرز الشخصيات:​
1.الشيخ عبدالله نمر درويش
2.الشيخ رائد صلاح
3.الشيخ كمال الخطيب
4.الشيخ ابراهيم عبدالله
5. الشيخ ابراهيم صرصور


----------



## ابن سينا (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم


الجماعة الإسلامية في مصر​
الجماعة الإسلامية في مصر نشأت دعوية بحتة بين أوساط الطلاب في الجامعات المصرية إلا أنها كانت صغيرة شحيحة الأعضاء بسبب تفاقم الحركات الماركسة وسيطرتها على الأوساط الطلابية آنذاك.
كانت نشأتها في أوائل السبعينات على شكل جمعيات واقتصر عملهاعلى النشاطات الثقافية والإجتماعية الضيقة ولم يكن لها أثر فعّال بسبب تعاظم الحركات الماركسية والناصرية , وخصوصاً في جامعات القاهرة ـ عين شمس ـ الإسكندرية ـ أسيوط.
نمت هذه الجمعيات الدينية داخل الكليات الجامعية، واتسعت قاعدتها،وبدأ عددها في الزيادة, وتطور مفهومها ونظرتها للعمل الإسلامي، فقرر القائمون عليها وضع قاعدة تنظيمية تبدأ من داخل كل كلية من حيث وجود مجلس للشورى على رأسه أمير وينتهي بمجلس شورى الجامعات وعلى رأسه الأمير العام "أمير أمراء الجماعة الإسلامية",وأطلقوا عليها"الجماعة الإسلامية".
في أعقاب حرب رمضان 1973م اتخذ العمل الإسلامي داخل الجامعات المصرية بُعداً أوسع واستطاعت الجماعة الإسلامية قيادة الحركة الطلابية، والفوز بثقة الأغلبية الصامتة من جماهير الطلاب في انتخابات الاتحادات الطلابية، وذلك في كل الجامعات المصرية تقريباً.
ومن هنا زادت وتعددت أنشطة الجماعة الإسلامية الثقافية والتربوية من اللقاءات والندوات والمعسكرات بل وزاد الاهتمام بحلول المشاكل الاجتماعية للطلاب وتعدى الأمر أسوار الجامعات فزاد الاهتمام بمشاكل المجتمع.
في عام 1977م انضم بعض قاداتها لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين مما أدى إلى وجود تيار للجماعة الإسلامية يمثله الإخوان وذلك في بعض كليات جامعتي القاهرة والإسكندرية ولكنه قليل العدد محدود التأثير بينما التيار الآخر للجماعة الإسلامية والأكثر عدداً وتأثيراً يمثله التيار السلفي وكان مسيطرًا على كل الجامعات تقريباً والذي وقف في وجه العلمانيين والنصارى في الصعيد.
وفي عام 1979 التقى كرم زهدي ـ عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة ـ بالمهندس محمد عبد السلام فرج العضو في أحد فصائل تنظيم الجهاد وعضو مجلس شورى الجماعة فيما بعد وصاحب كتاب الفريضة الغائبة الذي عرض على كرم زهدي فكر الجهاد وأن الحاكم قد كفر وخرج عن الملة فوجب الخروج عليه وخلعه وتغيير النظام وأن لتنظيمه تشكيلاته المتفرعة، ثم عرض عليه فكرة اشتراكهم مع التنظيم للتخطيط لإقامة الدولة الإسلامية.
وقد تم تشكيل الجناح العسكري وجهاز الدعوة والبحث العلمي والتجنيد وتطبيق القوانين الإسلامية وكذلك جهاز الدعم اللازم للحركة في مجالاته المتعددة. ومن هذه اللحظة انفصلت الجماعة عن توجهات التيار السلفي في الدعوة بشكل عام تحت مسمى "الجماعة الإسلامية",وأصبحت حركة جهادية في مصر الكنانة.
كان للجماعة دورها في الجهاد في أفغانيستان حيث قدمت العديد من الشهداء على أرض أفغانستان، من أبرزهم الشيخ علي عبد الفتاح أمير الجماعة بالمنيا سابقاً، ومن هناك أصدرت الجماعة مجلة المرابطون، وأقامت قواعد عسكرية لها.

الأفكار والمعتقدات:​
تبلورت معظم أفكار الجماعة الإسلامية في صورة كتب ورسائل داخل سجن ليمان طره ومن أهمها كتاب ميثاق العمل الإسلامي: وهو دستور الجماعة ويمكن تلخيص ما ورد فيه من الأفكار فيما يلي:
1ـ غايتنا: رضا الله تعالى بتجريد الإخلاص له سبحانه وتحقيق المتابعة لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2ـ عقيدتنا: عقيدة السلف الصالح جملةً وتفصيلاً.
3ـ فهمنا: نفهم الإسلام بشموله كما فهمه علماء الأمة الثقات المتبعون لسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين رضي الله عنهم.
4.هدفنا: 
1 ـ تعبيد للناس لربهم.
2 ـ إقامة خلافة على نهج النبوة. 
5ـ طريقنا: الدعوة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر والجهاد في سبيل الله خلال جماعة منضبطة حركتها بالشرع الحنيف تأبى المداهنة أو الركون وتستوعب ما سبقها من تجارب.
6ـ زادنا: تقوى وعلم، يقين وتوكل، شكر وصبر، زهد في الدنيا وإيثار للآخرة.
7ـ ولاؤنا :لله ورسوله وللمؤمنين.
8ـ عداؤنا: للظالمين، على أن الكفر منه أكبر وأصغر وكذا الظلم منه أكبر وأصغر فيوالي من عنده ظلم أصغر على قدر ما عنده من خير، ويعادي على قدر ما عنده من ظلم.
9ـ اجتماعنا: لغاية واحدة، بعقيدة واحدة، تحت راية فكرية واحدة.

أبرز الشخصيات: ​1.عمر عبد الرحمن_أمير الجماعة
2.كرم زهدي
3. عبود عبد اللطيف الزمر
4.خالد أحمد شوقي الإسلامبولي
5.عبد الحميد عبد السلام
6.حسن عباس محمد


----------

